# What kind of clippers



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Is it possible to use human hair clippers on our babies.
I read somewhere that maltese fur wont cut with them but would be interested to know everyones thoughts on this. Pet clippers are so expensive compared to human ones. :excl:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kimmie_@May 29 2005, 05:34 PM
> *Is it possible to use human hair clippers on our babies.
> I read somewhere that maltese fur wont cut with them but would be interested to know everyones thoughts on this.  Pet clippers are so expensive compared to human ones. :excl:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66646*


[/QUOTE]


Well, I bought the pet clippers in the pet department at Walmart, and they were the SAME clippers as what I use on my husband at home...and I paid 10$ more for them and it came with fewer combs!







The color of the clippers was different, but same brand and look/feel the same to me. If there was any difference I couldn't see it...







These inexpensive ones have worked fine for us so far. I intend to splurge and get a good set from Petedge some day...but haven't done it yet...I guess I will wait until these die on me.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i got the wahl designer clippers (human clippers) because someone on here recommended them. they work great.







i actually asked for it for a bday present.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I have the Wahl and find they do a great job!! They cut through her fur like butter...I have never had a problem. I did also get the Wahl "pocket" trimmer, cordless. They are very small and are great for between toes and around eyes etc. I take good care of them, so I hope they last a long while.....my set came with about 8 different combs, a pair of scissors (they were pretty cheap) and an extra blade set up....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer Andis clippers. The AG or AGC. You don't need 2 speed for a Maltese. A good pair of clippers runs about $100 from a place like PetEdge.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@May 29 2005, 08:17 PM
> *I prefer Andis clippers. The AG or AGC. You don't need 2 speed for a Maltese. A good pair of clippers runs about $100 from a place like PetEdge.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66671*


[/QUOTE]


I have the one with 2 speeds. The reason why I got that one is because it was a good deal on ebay for 80 bucks(Thanks again Jmm...And LadyMontava for helping me find them). I may need new combs though. I think if the teeth of the combs were closer together, I should be able to catch the hairs better????? I don't know. I have the hardest time clipping the legs. But I do a good job on the body. And I LOVE shaving the belly completely. 

Just so you'd know, Jmm has posted tutorials in the grooming section with LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS of pictures. Check it out!

Uhhh, I tried to go back to look at JMM's tutorials, but all the pictures are gone!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i must be tired.. i read your subject title as "what kind of diapers"


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 29 2005, 09:27 PM
> *i must be tired.. i read your subject title as "what kind of diapers"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 30 2005, 12:27 AM
> *i must be tired.. i read your subject title as "what kind of diapers"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Now thats a novel idea, getting a good trim with a pair of Diapers.. LOL nope sorry puppylucy it will never catch on.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have the Wahl Designer. I got it at Sally's for around $30. It works very good on short Puppy cuts. I have noticed if the hair you are cutting is over 3/4 inches it doesn't seem to glide through the hair very easily.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are using a snap on plastic comb over the blade:

1. Your dog needs to be freshly fluff blow dried

2. You need to us a #30 or #40 blade under the comb

4. On a really silky Maltese, use the next 1/4 in up length of snap on comb and clip against the grain of the coat

On a little dog, you really should scissor the whole leg. You can rough them out some with the clippers, but you will have to go back and scissor.


----------

